# Forza 3 Race night



## Auto Finesse

Ok seeing as there are a fair few people getting this (some already got it ) why dont we line up a race night Via Xbox live? 

Sunday evening about 6? whos in 

Stick your gammer tags down and we can set up a few races (can be discussed in the thread) 

My Xbox gammer tag is :

oO Mc loving Oo (i change it often)


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm up for that, my tag is

Moglet


----------



## pdv40

If I've bought the game by then I'm in too

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)

:thumb:


----------



## Smudge

Yupe if mines here im in

fcsmudge


----------



## HC1001

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81


----------



## Eeloe

I'd like to add my name to the list for future race nights, as i won't be able to make this one I'm afraid....god damn work

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81 
6) Eeloe(eeloe)


----------



## Auto Finesse

We can have a few one sunday, one mid week also?


----------



## jamest

I would be up for it, but 6 is a really bad time (dinner time at parents). Needs to be 8pm+ for me or before 4pm.


----------



## Auto Finesse

No reason you cant join in latter on, just add me and send a MSg when you want in


----------



## Eeloe

the only NIGHT im really off during the week, would be a tuesday as i work 4pm to 2am 6 days a week!

but i'd be up for a blast with everyone any time i can really!


----------



## k10lbe

should have it by then 

Add me - jasonk11

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81 
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)


----------



## hallett

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81 
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) H4LL3TT (hallett)

might as well, i blieve i am already friends with a few people already

Daniel


----------



## nicp2007

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81 
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) H4LL3TT (hallett)
9) nicp2007


----------



## nicp2007

i've just thought,

there might me a few standerd ish cars racing on sunday as 2 days aint a lot of time to get the money to tune them properly :wall:


----------



## wedgie

If it arrives on time,count me in :thumb::thumb::thumb:


1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81 
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) H4LL3TT (hallett)
9) nicp2007 
10) wedgie74 (wedgie)


----------



## Ultimate Shine

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81 
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) H4LL3TT (hallett)
9) nicp2007 
10) wedgie74 (wedgie) 
11) P4UL WRX(Ultimate Shine)


----------



## Auto Finesse

nicp2007 said:


> i've just thought,
> 
> there might me a few standerd ish cars racing on sunday as 2 days aint a lot of time to get the money to tune them properly :wall:


Its only gona be for a bit of fun, to be honest iv only had it two days and i already have some well tuned cars, you get quite good cars as rewards and along of CR per race and bonus etc :thumb:

We can do one and then i its popular keep doing them, by the end of i we will all be in U group beasts :lol::driver:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) H4LL3TT (hallett)
9) nicp2007
10) wedgie74 (wedgie)
11) P4UL WRX(Ultimate Shine)
12) cG BronsoN


----------



## rich-hill

When did it come out? I thought release date was 27th Oct?


----------



## hallett

rich-hill said:


> When did it come out? I thought release date was 27th Oct?


its the 23rd

Daniel


----------



## Auto Finesse

rich-hill said:


> When did it come out? I thought release date was 27th Oct?


I just got lucky with a pre order arriving early :thumb: a few people have already got it


----------



## Eeloe

I've been informed i can collect it at 6:20 this evening!

Shame i'm working till midnight, but i'll pop over to collect it, and play it a bit after work!


----------



## dew1911

Won't be around or I'd have given you all a kicking 

dew1911 for anyone who wants to add and I'll catch you on the track.


----------



## nicp2007

The guy I'm working for today has already got it, I just got a text from game to go get in tomorrow,


----------



## jamest

Received my copy today. 

Didn't have enough room on the hard drive so I started deleting things and I deleted the saved games of one of my games which was 40hours+ worth and wasn't even on disc 2. 

My gamertag is jamest1987


----------



## Guest

Might pop up asda at midnight see if they have it in stock..... Sad I no lol


----------



## macdo

macdo22


----------



## hallett

Fordy_ST500 said:


> 1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
> 2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
> 3) PDV40 (PDV40)
> 4) fcsmudge
> 5) critch81
> 6) Eeloe(eeloe)
> 7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
> 8) DanHallett (hallett)
> 9) nicp2007
> 10) wedgie74 (wedgie)
> 11) P4UL WRX(Ultimate Shine)
> 12) cG BronsoN


as my account has been hacked and deleted i have started a new one, anyone fell free to add me 

Daniel


----------



## Brazo

James I'll be around, looks like we have enough for two Games!

Brazo76

Who's inviting who lol?


----------



## rich-hill

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) DanHallett (hallett)
9) nicp2007
10) wedgie74 (wedgie)
11) P4UL WRX(Ultimate Shine)
12) cG BronsoN
13) richhill1


----------



## backzilla

I should be cool for a spin. 
gammer tag baczilla


----------



## Lloyd71

I think we're going to need to split these groups up and then race from there. We should also decided on a leader for each group and a set PI level for the races, so people can tune and paint their own cars in advance. That sound OK to everyone?


----------



## Auto Finesse

We dont want to race in one PI level all night do we? i thought we will could a few races as one then swap it up as and when, ie 3 at C couple at B a few at A and so on, your welcome to host some races if you like mate but im not really looking to take this toooooo serious just have some fun.

Its unlikely (as with any thing that involves forum members) that every one will turn up for these. 

Il invite every one latter on tonight as friends then if your on forza at 6 you will get an invite, any one who dont make it in to the first batch mabe go in to a second one? lloyd do you want to set the second one up ?


----------



## Lloyd71

Can do if you want, I've got used to the set ups now so it should be easy enough to do. I didn't mean race in one class all night btw, just a thought incase people wanted to do some tuning.
Maybe at some point in the future if it gets popular.


----------



## Jody 4444

I received my copy today and am just trying to set up my xbox live at the moment  thing


----------



## John74

Feel free to add me to anyones friends list ( John74 ) as im looking some good friendly racing at the weekends.


----------



## nicp2007

i don't think i will be there for 6 as i am just off out to clean this


















































































i should be along at some point though guys :thumb:


----------



## d3m0n

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) DanHallett (hallett)
9) nicp2007
10) wedgie74 (wedgie)
11) P4UL WRX(Ultimate Shine)
12) cG BronsoN
13) richhill1
14) d3m0n uk (d3m0n)

Ive already got James in my friends list so will jump in if im online.


----------



## rich-hill

OKay having not used xbox ive for a group thing like this before whats the procedure? Do you guys add me or do i ad everyone on the above list? Do i wait to be invited etc?

Sorry for not knowin anything lol


----------



## Lloyd71

Just add someone on the list and we'll make sure you're in. You've got me on your list so I'll invite you when we're ready. We might have to wait until another time though, the network is currently struggling under the strain of everyone trying to play.


----------



## rich-hill

Ah just got your message, how annoying.


----------



## rich-hill

I have had issues with the multiplayer, well did yesterday, was being a little stupid, taking ages to join games etc


----------



## Deano

rich-hill said:


> I have had issues with the multiplayer, well did yesterday, was being a little stupid, taking ages to join games etc


have you checked your NAT setting on your router?

anyone up for a game later please feel free to add me

drosc78


----------



## Lloyd71

I think NAT settings might be my trouble, mine is fully open so I can't join many races since everyone else has it set as strict or moderate. People need to open up some ports or sort their connections out!


----------



## Jim W

I'm in.

1) o0 Mc Loving 0o (James B)
2) Moglet (Lloyd71)
3) PDV40 (PDV40)
4) fcsmudge
5) critch81
6) Eeloe(eeloe)
7) jasonk11 (k10lbe)
8) DanHallett (hallett)
9) nicp2007
10) wedgie74 (wedgie)
11) P4UL WRX(Ultimate Shine)
12) cG BronsoN
13) richhill1
14) d3m0n uk (d3m0n)
15) Jimm3h (Jim W)


----------



## rich-hill

Ive never had issues in the past and havent changed ny NAT settings so not sure why


----------



## Jim W

Ive got a wheel being dropped off later on - should be fun! 

*edit - rich, it didn't put me in your game for some reason? I could only spectate. try again

**EDIT - heere we go. IM GONNA KICK' YO ASSS BOI


----------



## -Kev-

Jim W said:


> Ive got a wheel being dropped off later on - should be fun!
> 
> *edit - rich, it didn't put me in your game for some reason? I could only spectate. try again
> 
> **EDIT - heere we go. IM GONNA KICK' YO ASSS BOI


what car have you got then Jim?  (i NEED to get on xbox live)


----------



## rich-hill

Rich 1 jim 0


----------



## Jim W

lol Kev - I haven't yet really... I've only just got the game! Just lost to RichHill though - him in his 425 PI focus and me in a fairllady 350z at a measly 375. oops


----------



## -Kev-

Jim W said:


> lol Kev - I haven't yet really... I've only just got the game! Just lost to RichHill though - him in his 425 PI focus and me in a fairllady 350z at a measly 320. oops


lol, ive got an alfa romeo brera with alfa 8c engine (supercharged to 500bhp) and RWD - mucho fun


----------



## Lloyd71

Whenever I try to connect to you, it just says 'Due to network problems, unable to connect to player at this time'


----------



## rich-hill

lol u gave up second race


----------



## Jim W

rich-hill said:


> lol u gave up second race


sorry yeah - I wasn't expecting it to go through... i didnt get change to change car.


----------



## nicp2007

ready for some racing!!!


----------



## Jim W

How i love the drifting. Oh my


----------



## rich-hill

time for some sideways veyron Jim


----------



## rich-hill

mog got ypu in now


----------



## rich-hill

High scores are no good when you don't finish


----------



## Lloyd71

High as in 'double' you mean? 

BTW has anyone actually turned up for this besides me and rich? I've freed some space on my friends list now but nobody seems to be online from the list.


----------



## Lloyd71

Meh, I've gone offline to get something to eat. I'll be back on later.


----------



## Auto Finesse

dam sorry guys im running a bit late, il be home soon


----------



## nicp2007

i'm here :thumb:

the mrs is out till 10 so will still be here all night :thumb:


----------



## Jim W

just finished my tea - sorry to have to leave you all earlier.

got the steering wheel here now - will be setting this up and having a play in Free Mode first


----------



## rich-hill

thoughs back online post tags now please,


----------



## Lloyd71

I'll be back on in a while. Possibly.


----------



## rich-hill

my veyron has just been destroyed by a datson!!!


----------



## nicp2007

i'm here


----------



## Jim W

my god the wheel is hard.. need to find a decent surface to strap it to - bit difficult on youjr knee!!


----------



## rich-hill

Jim take on the `Datson!


----------



## Jim W

im on the wheel, cant do drag with this. can't you hear my mic?? lets try a few drifts again. im going to be shocking, whatever we do. Wheel = very hard


----------



## rich-hill

ONly 26 for the 1 mile, the guy that beat me earlier was doing it in 22, not sure how he did that


----------



## Auto Finesse

Whats happening with you guys, dont you have mics?


----------



## Jim W

I do, but, it appears not to be working. Fed up with sterring-wheel already


----------



## nicp2007

someone invite me in!


----------



## Jim W

*loads back up the controller now, steering is hilariously difficult (plus, doesnt apear to support headset)*


----------



## Brazo

Soz james was in a private race with some mates!

11 of my 'friends' were online tonight and all were playing FM3!!!


----------



## jamest

Wouldn't allow me to join the session due to network problems connecting, but will play another time.


----------



## Eeloe

I bought the steering wheel on Friday and played with it all week and i just can't hack it! Really not for me!

My missus is flying with the wheel tho, she loves it!


----------



## rich-hill

It won't let me join your guys games, says something to do with NAT settings, how do i chnage these so i can join in?


----------



## Davemm

any chance of an invite fellas, always up for a game. 

tag is davem1986


----------



## nicp2007

my internet went all dodgy and the modem kept goin on and off :wall:

i'm off to watch the new saw movie now any how, 

i'll be on there pretty much every evening anyway :thumb:

let you all get some practice in tonight :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

rich-hill said:


> It won't let me join your guys games, says something to do with NAT settings, how do i chnage these so i can join in?


It depends on your internet provider, you will need to set up some port forwarding.

Good games tonight guys, I think next time a bit more racing is in order though, drifting is all well and good but unless you've spent hours practicing it's pointless to even try and get a good score.


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Ha ha ha no one goes sideways like me 

Il be on most evenings this week.


----------



## nicp2007

just got back from watchin saw and my internet is working now,

anyone still online??


----------



## hallett

that was excellent last night, pretty dam funny with the tag games lol

Daniel


----------



## Auto Finesse

Whos up for another blast tonight? we can go round the track properly if you like


----------



## hallett

james b said:


> Whos up for another blast tonight? we can go round the track properly if you like


i somehow dont think thats going to happen unless collisions are off :lol:

i think we should do the 'ring more often, i can own again then  :lol:

Daniel


----------



## Davemm

damn, im at work tonight, off tomorro if anyone is free.


----------



## nicp2007

hallett said:


> that was excellent last night, pretty dam funny with the tag games lol
> 
> Daniel


apart from i was it near enough permantly :wall:

it was funny listening to you all when i was coming though, like a bunch of school kids "RUN HE'S COMING ARRRRRGH"



james b said:


> Whos up for another blast tonight? we can go round the track properly if you like


i'll try get on again tonight, off to do a bit more on the celica now but should be back around 7.30ish,

much more fun goin round backwords though :thumb:



hallett said:


> i somehow dont think thats going to happen unless collisions are off :lol:
> 
> i think we should do the 'ring more often, i can own again then  :lol:
> 
> Daniel


i'm up for more ring action :lol:



Davemm said:


> damn, im at work tonight, off tomorro if anyone is free.


i'll add u tonight mate :thumb:

i'm sure there will a few of us on this one all week and the next :lol:


----------



## rich-hill

any1 online now?

im richhill1

if anyone fancies a go


----------



## nicp2007

virgin say my internet will be down untill friday :wall:


----------



## Scud

Sorry didnt come in the other night James was racing on career..... im up for this when ever the next one is.


----------



## backzilla

im on a far bit if anybody fancys a race. gamertag baczilla


----------



## Jody 4444

HA HA at last i have done it  i am now on xbox live and my game tag is DRECLEY hope to play you soon :thumb:


----------



## Jim W

Im online tonight if anyone wants to play. I'm all about the DRIFT at the minute..

Come n' join me - Jimm3hl


----------



## Jody 4444

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG
I let my little cousin play my xbox this morning and has some how wiped the memory from all my games including Forza 3  (little ) that's the last time he plays with that, so it may be a little while before i join you lot.


----------



## dew1911

Willing for a game whenever I'm on add me dew1911.

Racing only, don't drift :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I'm up for some online fun.

Gamertag:

Beardboy69

Just fired up the 360 if anyone wants to invite me in...


----------



## Davemm

anyone up for a few races? am on for the rest of the night now,

Gamertag is: davem1986 

up for anything


----------



## Grizzle

beardboy said:


> I'm up for some online fun.


Easy Tiger!!


----------



## M.M

im just setting mine up mines 
lechef


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

Im up for this where do i join  

cra1g tay1or if someone cares to add me


----------



## Davemm

ok il set one up


----------



## Davemm

lechef isnt a valid gamertag


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

Whats going on on here keeps saying will not work lol, nice m5 by the way, i never knew my f430 was so good at drift


----------



## M.M

xbox live is phucked


----------



## Davemm

yer i think the sky player has messed it all about,

i cant drift yet lol am not so good at that.


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

lol im just trying out drag for the first time and getting ma butt wupped by datson 510 thing's damn they were toying with me at one point.


----------



## Davemm

yer the datsun is awesoem down there, mine runs a mile in 22.6 secat 225mph


----------



## Rizzo

My gamer tag is:

GenManchee

Add me if you fancy a race sometime


----------



## dean j

If anyone wants to add me as a mate, please do. I need some decent clean racing.

Tag is DeanR32


----------



## beardboy

Anyone online tonight?

I'll be firing it up once i've eaten in about 20 mins.

Should be online from 6.30 onwards...

Tag is above, but if you've not spotted it;

beardboy69


----------



## Smudge

i'll be on from about 7pm, fcsmudge is GT,


----------



## Davemm

il be on, if there is a few tonight send me an invite


----------



## dean j

I'll pop on about 8:30. Cant play till eastenders, or she'll kill me!

DeanR32 is my GT


----------



## beardboy

Good races guys :thumb:

DaveM - in the race we had, didn't meant to shunt you on the first bend, but my brakes locked up as i had TCS, ABS and STM off.


----------



## Guest

beardboy said:


> Good races guys :thumb:
> 
> DaveM - in the race we had, didn't meant to shunt you on the first bend, but my brakes locked up as i had TCS, ABS and STM off.


Yeah good stuff lads the last race at the ring was funny.

I better get practicing at drifting tho lol


----------



## beardboy

Can't believe i fudged it right at the end on the ring and had the RS200 forward flipping!

Ah well - next time we'll have cars with actual brakes, and not Fred Flinstone style brakes!


----------



## Guest

beardboy said:


> Can't believe i fudged it right at the end on the ring and had the RS200 forward flipping!
> 
> Ah well - next time we'll have cars with actual brakes, and not Fred Flinstone style brakes!


Must admit they were a little naff to say the least, nice round the tight and twisties but stopping the thing was a NOOOO go


----------



## beardboy

Would be great fun on that track where we had the Mercs i reckon, as they don't need any top speed on that one, but would be good to chuck around.


----------



## Guest

beardboy said:


> Would be great fun on that track where we had the Mercs i reckon, as they don't need any top speed on that one, but would be good to chuck around.


We'll have a burn 2moz and see....

I'm off to grab 40 winks now, catch you tomorrow if your online.

Paul


----------



## beardboy

I'll try to be online - depends if the missus wants to see me or not :lol:

I'll catch ya later :thumb:

Mark


----------



## beardboy

Anyone online now? :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

beardboy said:


> Good races guys :thumb:
> 
> DaveM - in the race we had, didn't meant to shunt you on the first bend, but my brakes locked up as i had TCS, ABS and STM off.


LOL just realised we were playing with other members off DW  :thumb:

Might be on later!


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

Yeah - it was you, me Paul (Race Valeting) and a guy off anoyher forum i'm on. 

Request an invite when you're on Mark :thumb:


----------



## Spankee

I shall be on in a tic tag name SpankeeGTE :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Add me mate, just about to start a race.

beardboy69


----------



## dean j

I addedsome of you for a race in the near future. Hope who i added dont mind. I need a decent race. 

I'm sick to the back teeth of crap drivers in Ferrari FXX's knocking me off!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Whos up for some drift action latter on.

Oh iv got some good drift set ups if any one wants il hook you up (silvia, turino, skyline)


----------



## beardboy

I'm up for that James :thumb:

What time you going to be on?

Wouldn't mind some setups too if you've got them 

Are they Gratis, or how much you wanting?


----------



## rich-hill

I need a drift setup, i havent mastered it yet Im

PT Rich


----------



## dave355

james b said:


> Whos up for some drift action latter on.
> 
> Oh iv got some good drift set ups if any one wants il hook you up (silvia, turino, skyline)


yea mate not tried drifting yet but will give it ago gamertag is dave355.


----------



## beardboy

I've just tried adding a few of you from here, and it's saying your Gamertag's don't exist.

Anyone that wants to, try adding me to see if it'll work.

beardboy69 :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

beardboy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah - it was you, me Paul (Race Valeting) and a guy off anoyher forum i'm on.
> 
> Request an invite when you're on Mark :thumb:


Now how do I do that?!?

I was hoping you would invite me last night but no...


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

You signed on as i was finishing the race and then leaving i think. 10's about as late as i'm on for. 

Press the XBOX button, then click friends, scroll to who you want to invite and then press X i think. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Guys im not on my Xbox yet, add me db James B db Yep i changed it AGAIN!


----------



## Auto Finesse

beardboy said:


> I'm up for that James :thumb:
> 
> What time you going to be on?
> 
> Wouldn't mind some setups too if you've got them
> 
> Are they Gratis, or how much you wanting?


There free to my mates on Xbox :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Some good drifting last night guys :thumb:

Managed to get 230,000 in 2 laps of Fujimi in the Silvia 

James - have you checked the replays yet? I forgot last night.


----------



## Rizzo

Anyone gonna be on later tonight?

GenManchee


----------



## beardboy

Possibly - depends whether the missus wants to do something as i've not been with her the last couple of nights! :lol: Too much Forza and Modern Warfare 2 should arrive tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Jim W

beardboy said:


> Possibly - depends whether the missus wants to do something as i've not been with her the last couple of nights! :lol: Too much Forza and Modern Warfare 2 should arrive tomorrow! :lol:


:thumb::thumb:

Good to chat last night Mark, too.

*must get me a Silvia set up...*

Might be on later, depends what time I come in from the bonfire thingie.

BwwwwaaaRRRRRRP!


----------



## beardboy

Likewise Jim :thumb:

Get the Silvia purchased for 16,600CR then stick the mods on and ship it to JB 

Try to get 3 sync drifting...or 3 sync crashing. :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ That sounds like a plan, thing is we can manage with out crashing with 2 of us, 3 will be a right laugh


----------



## Rizzo

Ill give it a go if anyone is on tonight, I love my silvia


----------



## beardboy

I've just fired up the Xbox for a quick session before eating and also before seeing the missus! :lol:


----------



## Maxx?

Hey guys, i think im going to jump online in a second for my first ever online battle, and i thought i would share my losing experience with you! lol

add me MercenaryMax

Is there a non ranked mode? so my rating doesnt become the worlds worst lol


----------



## Jim W

lol - you love it (ive just come off :thumb

Been in Season Play, earnt a few bob now, so, will be able to buy that Silvia shortly. James, can you give me a rough idea on what I need to do to it? Was it the 2.7T engine that goes in? (dont want to make the same mistake as Mark lol)


----------



## beardboy

Jim - stick in the 2.6 Twin Turbo from the Skyline and the 4 wheel drive train. Then upgrade everything to max :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ As he said, skyline lump, AWD then send it to me and il stick the tuning set up on it for you gratis, im just off out racing but il be back around 9 and send it back


----------



## Jim W

I can't even find the Silvia to begin with =/

Silvia Spec-R or Silvia K's?!?! 

*ignore me.. it was right infront of me - I just had to "List" it to show the "S15" part


----------



## Lloyd71

I'll get a drifting Sylvia set up myself later on, with a full custom livery and everything


----------



## beardboy

Anyone on Forza now, or will be later?


----------



## wedgie

beardboy said:


> Anyone on Forza now, or will be later?


I'll be on later after i have some food.

What level is everyone on? im at level 45 already :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

UGH, the normal online play is so bad. Unless you have a fully tuned Audi S5 and know every corner of every track like the back of your hand you don't even stand a chance of winning. It's a shame it's so full of sad little geeky kids as it means normal people can't race.


----------



## rich-hill

i have a tuned s5, and on a track i know well, and feel i am good at i am still 4 seconds behind number 1 on leader board


----------

